# Free class on electrical datum plane, marinas &c



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

The next meeting of the George Washington Chapter, IAEI features a presentation by Code-Making Panel member Wesley Wheeler, who’s returned from evaluating proposed changes to the 2017 NEC, and comments on the proposals.




Here’s what we can look forward to learning about:




· Relocatable Structures

· Equipotential Plane - Agricultural Buildings

· Equipotential Bonding and Bonding of Non-Current-Carrying Metal Parts

· Electrical Datum Plane:

o Floating Piers

o Subject to Tidal Fluctuations

o Not Subject to Tidal Fluctuations

· GFPE and GFCI Requirements in Manufactured Buildings, Agricultural Buildings, Mobile Homes, RV’s and RV Parks, Park Trailers and Marinas

o Applications and General Requirements

o Feeder and Branch Circuit protection for Marinas




DATE: Wednesday, January 16, 2019




TIME: We'll start gathering around 5:15 in the afternoon; after a brief business meeting and introductions, the program goes from 5:40-7:30 or so. (We’ll start on time, but if you happen to run late, you’re still welcome.)




LOCATION: Partnership Hall attached to the City of Laurel Police Station, 811 Fifth St., Laurel, MD, handy to 95 & the ICC.




WHO: Everyone's welcome. IAEI members receive IACET- and ICC-approved CEUs. Join at WWW.IAEI.ORG


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks interesting! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

You work with some of this? Agricultural, RV, or waterside?


----------

